# Just add water : My 33g low budget, low-tech planted tank



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

A newbie and started just last summer, it's a trial and error since then..'til now but with the help of GTAA members here, there's been a lot of improvements..

This is my tank, low budget, low-tech planted - I just add water  - that's it!

playsand/gravel substrate
2 13w spiral bulb
AC70
hagen elite
maxijet 600
heater

anubias
hygrophila polysperma
wisteria
some jave fern
amazon sword (recently added)

silvertip
black neon
gourami
rainbow shark
common pleco
SAE

no algae issue(except from the anubias with BBA that was on 10g before), 20% WC weekly.

*Plans:*
*Add foreground plants (looking for offers)
Add fertilizers*


















































































I lied...I have a 2l DIY CO2 

TFL!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow....this is a VERY nice tank for a long tech *.*. 
if you want some foreground plant, are you looking for some carpeting plant? I think it would be a bit difficult because very little light is reaching towards the bottom, you would either have to trim your stem plants or get a stronger light. if you were to use plants like glosso for example, they would only grow tall.

why dont you have dwar sag. as foreground?  they would look really nice for a taller like that this one and will carpet since its a very low light plant. though it will take a long time....lol

but good job! i was never able to do plants as nice as these low-tech!

ps. if you want to add more livestock, a group of schooling tetras or rasboras would be beautiful ie. some really red cardinals to offset your green plants . but your gouramis might nip their fins...that im not sure


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

iBetta said:


> wow....this is a VERY nice tank for a long tech *.*.
> if you want some foreground plant, are you looking for some carpeting plant? I think it would be a bit difficult because very little light is reaching towards the bottom, you would either have to trim your stem plants or get a stronger light. if you were to use plants like glosso for example, they would only grow tall.
> 
> why dont you have dwar sag. as foreground?  they would look really nice for a taller like that this one and will carpet since its a very low light plant. though it will take a long time....lol
> ...


Thanks! I really appreciate your suggestions. Dwarf sag, I'll definitely add this in my tank and also will look for some nice schooling fish.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i just noticed you had black neons, their fins don't get nipped? that means u can increase your school of black neons or add some other tetras/rasboras ! that would be awesome! lol
-definitely followed.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

iBetta said:


> i just noticed you had black neons, their fins don't get nipped? that means u can increase your school of black neons or add some other tetras/rasboras ! that would be awesome! lol
> -definitely followed.


nope they don't, Thanks!!


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

added a video  - capture this using my iphone

youtube stabilizer really works!, never mind the bg music just grab it on youtube list..


----------

